# Airsoft VS the Real Thing



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

This one is not long for the gene pool.

Alleged Teenage Robbers Pull Airsoft Gun at Grocery Store Counter ? Little Did They Know the Clerk Had Something With a Bit More ?Pop? | TheBlaze.com


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

That's a no brainer,real gun beats air soft every time!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

What the heck? That clerk had to repeatedly manipulate his gun before he could fire. Was it chambered? Did it jam? Then he fired at them as they were running out! You can't do that and claim self defense in my state. The clerk is lucky he wasn't charged too.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Let me make this story better;

Recent Crime Spree as thousands of "Teens" across The United States are using airsoft guns in attempted robberies resulting in thousands of "teens" shot and killed by Patriots defending their lives and property. Crime Spree over.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Dumb asses.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

This is an indictment of today's educational system.


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

What an idiot, if you pull it you better be ready to use it........kind of pointless with a pea-shooter!:glee:


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Wow, parents must be proud.


----------

